# Help fixing a euro hinge with plastic fitters in the cabinet



## Robert Somers (11 Jul 2019)

Hello first time posting and in need of some help.

Recent my son broke off a door in his room and it's part of an all-in-one set-up. Instead of getting anything replaced i just wanted to see if I could get some advice in fixing it good as new.

I'll provide some images and if I could get some recommendations on how to fix said issue that would be great.

He did come clean about braking it and trying to fix it, he said he screwed the screws back in (he said there was a plastic fitting as well, the screws go into, don't know if that helps) but pretty much tried to use glue as well but as you can see at bottom hinge is well not solid looking at all.

Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Doug71 (11 Jul 2019)

Never used them myself but think that is what these are for.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hafele-hinge ... lsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Setch (11 Jul 2019)

Often hinges will be fitted with normal wood screws into a small plastic plug - like a rawlplug for chipboard.

If these pull out they can be hard to refit, but I find a euro-screw is often a good fit in the remaining hole.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/hinge-screws ... pack/89259

Check your panel thickness before screwing them in so you don't blow or the side.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Jul 2019)

https://www.toolstation.com/hafele-hing ... kit/p25950

Might be worth a try.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Jul 2019)

Oops, same as Doug's link. Welcome to the forum btw.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Distinterior (11 Jul 2019)

It depends on the size of the original plastic insert.....

There are a number of slightly different sized inserts available from 5mm dia,..8mm dia and 10mm dia.

It would just be a matter of drilling the original hole out and replacing the insert with the next size up.

Can you post a picture of your original insert...?


----------



## dzj (11 Jul 2019)

Seeing how there's a chunk of particle board torn out, I don't think plugs would help.
Either the hinge plate, as suggested, or drill a hole straight through and use 2 M4 nuts and bolts to attach the hinge. A flat head nut would make the job look a bit tidier.


----------



## Racers (11 Jul 2019)

Mark with tape the out line on the hinge, remove the plastic plugs, mix some car body filler fill the holes ans press the hinge and screws into the filler before it sets.

Or plug the holes with dowels drill and screw the hinge on. Or a combination of dowel and filler.

Pete


----------

